# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل يوجد بنك اسلامي يعطي قرض محترم بالوطن العربي ؟؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## forexplus

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخواني الكرام إن شاء الله الكل بخير 
بصراحة ابحث عن بنك يعطي قرض محترم ولكن بيكون اسلامي 
انا من سوريا وحاليا بمصر وبسبب هذه الاحداث توقف والدي عن العمل 
وعلينا دين يقدر 60 الف دولار تقريبا 
ارغب بقرض قيمته 140 الف دولار ادفع منه الدين والباقي بعمل فيه مصلحه 
بعيش منها انا واهلي 
ابلغ من العمر على ابواب 26 وتركت دراسه جامعيه 
بقيت افكر وافكر قلت بسأل لعل وعسى احد يعرف بنك بيعطي قرض 140 الف دولار لمده عشر سنوات 
اول عامين كل شهر بدفع للبنك 1000 $ والاعوام الاخرى كل شهر 2000 $ إن شاء الله 
ياريت من يعرف بنك بمصر او بالخليج بيعطي نفس هذه القروض بكون له من شاكرين 
طبعا مصلحه هي سوبر ماركت ومحل 
بعتقد البنوك العاديه توافق على هذا شي بس ماريد بيع الاخره بالدنيا وبتعامل بالربا 
ومارح بتعامل فيه حتى لو متنا ولله الحمد 
حتى لو احد اخوان بيعرف بنك منطقته ممكن يعطي هذا شيئ هو مارح يدفع اي شي من جيبه 
انا كل شهر بدفع لهم تلقائيا 
مابعرف هذا حلم ولا ممكن يتحقق إن شاء الله 
يارب يتحقق بهذا الشهر الكريم ونرتاح 
جزاكم الله خير 
وبعتذر كثيرا من الاداره والمشرفين على هذا الموضوع

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*عليك و على بنك فيصل الاسلامى
اكبر بنك اسلامى فى العالم 
و ربنا يوفقك و تقدر تاخد القرض 
و ممكن لومعرفتش تاخد الفرض مره واحده
تحول تاخد القرض من بنكين او 3*

----------


## triqooo

الرقم صغير من الممكن ان يعطيك اي بنك هذا المبلغ  ولكن   يا اخي القرض لا يعطى هكذا   له شروط واحكام  واولها هل تعمل ؟؟ كم راتبك ؟؟ هل تستطيع تحويل راتبك على نفس البنك ؟؟ كم فترة السداد ؟؟  اذا كنت لا تعمل   ما هي ضماناتك   والضمانات في الغالب تكون شي لا يتغير سعره بسهولة ويكون سعره اعلى من قيمة القرض بمعنى  سيارة لا تعتبر ضمان  بيت يعتبر ضمان     ولا يمكنك بيع الضمان او تأجيره  تقبل احترامي

----------


## forexplus

> *عليك و على بنك فيصل الاسلامى
> اكبر بنك اسلامى فى العالم 
> و ربنا يوفقك و تقدر تاخد القرض 
> و ممكن لومعرفتش تاخد الفرض مره واحده
> تحول تاخد القرض من بنكين او 3*

 ياريت التوضيح اكثر اخي الحبيب 
اين يوجد هذا البنك في اي دوله 
وكيف ممكن تكون عدة مرات اسحب

----------


## forexplus

> الرقم صغير من الممكن ان يعطيك اي بنك هذا المبلغ  ولكن   يا اخي القرض لا يعطى هكذا   له شروط واحكام  واولها هل تعمل ؟؟ كم راتبك ؟؟ هل تستطيع تحويل راتبك على نفس البنك ؟؟ كم فترة السداد ؟؟  اذا كنت لا تعمل   ما هي ضماناتك   والضمانات في الغالب تكون شي لا يتغير سعره بسهولة ويكون سعره اعلى من قيمة القرض بمعنى  سيارة لا تعتبر ضمان  بيت يعتبر ضمان     ولا يمكنك بيع الضمان او تأجيره  تقبل احترامي

 شكرا لك اخي 
كلامك في بدايه اراحني انه مبلغ صغير ممكن اي بنك يعطيني 
الحمد لله في امل 
ولكن اخي الحبيب لا املك اي ضمانات كنت مفكر انه بجواز السفر يمشي .!
يعني كنت مقرر اذا حصلت القرض اول عامين بعطيهم كل شهر 1000 $ 
او مارضى بعطيهم اول سنه 1000 $ في الشهر وباقي سنوات 2000 $ في الشهر 
والله ياخوي ماعندي غير رب العالمين احسن ضمان بس مشكله بنوك ماتتفاهم كذا 
لاتوجد لدي سياره  :Regular Smile:  
وانا لا اعمل كنت بدرس اداره اعمال وتركت مشان ظروف حلوه  :No3: 
يالله ياشباب منو يضمني ههههههههههههه 
سبحان الله 
طيب اخوي ينفع مثلا احد يضمني هو مايدفع ولا فلس انا كل شهر بدفع مبلغ تحويل تومتيك 
هو بس بيحط اسمه وماله شغل بالباقي يعني البنك يقبل هذا الشي ؟ 
إن شاء الله ربك يفرجها علينا وعلى كل المسلمين 
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## triqooo

> شكرا لك اخي طيب اخوي ينفع مثلا احد يضمني هو مايدفع ولا فلس انا كل شهر بدفع مبلغ تحويل تومتيك  هو بس بيحط اسمه وماله شغل بالباقي يعني البنك يقبل هذا الشي ؟  إن شاء الله ربك يفرجها علينا وعلى كل المسلمين   جزاكم الله الف خير

 واللهي يا اخي لا اريد ان يكون كلامي قاسي ولكن قرض بدون عمل صعب شوي وكل بلد وله نظامه المختلف في هذه الناحية  ادعو لك من كل قلبي ان تجد حل  تقبل احترامي

----------


## wajdyss

بالاضافة لما سبق من وجوب توفر ضمانان كافية 
اعتقد والله اعلم
لا يوجد اي بنك اسلامي يعطيك قرض نقود كاش
فبذلك ستسد القرض اكثر من سعره كاش وبذلك سيكون ربا
البنوك الاسلامية لا تعطي نقود كاش أبداً للمقترض
بل تشتري لك سيارة او منزل او ارض او ... بسعر (س) كاش تعطيه للبائع وتأخذ منك السعر (س) + المرابحة على اقساط
الخلاصة
لا تعطيك نقود كاش ابداً
طبعاً هناك بنوك اسلامية للأسف مرابحتها اكبر من فوائد البنوك الربوية للاسف
وهناك بنوك تدعي انها اسلامية 
هذا ما اعرفه
والأفضل ان تسأل الشيوخ او المفتيين عندكم 
تحياتي

----------


## عبده المصرى

مع قسوة الرد وأعرف ذلك  لا تتعب حالك

----------


## eastern_knight

*والله العظيم أنت شكلك طيب أوى 
ده إحنا عندنا مؤسسة مكونة من أربع فروع منهم فرعين تمليك وفرعين إيجار قديم 59 سنة وميزانيات وحساب فى 
البنك وحوارات ومن ساعة الثورة عندنا هنا فى مصر وأنا عمال أسأل فى البنوك وأتعرف على ناس شغالين فى  
الإئتمان وبرضه كله يقوللى الدنيا واقفة من بعد الثورة وبقالى دلوقتى أكتر من سبع شهور وكل اللى أنا عايزه600 ألف جنيه  
وطبعا مش محتاج أقولكم ربنا يكفينا شر هم وغم وذل الدين وشروط جزائية وشيكات وحوارات يا راجل يا طيب 
فعلا كل اللى أقدر أقولهولك ربنا يفرج عنك انا أكتر واحد يحس بيك 
ياااااااااااااااااارب*

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*الناس قالو كلام كتير جميل
انصحك تحاول تدور على سلفه من  اصدقاء او عائله 
حتى لو مش هاتبتدى بكل الى انت عايزه
يعنى مثلا تشوف السوبر ماركت الاول و تخلصه و من ارباحه تسدد  و تكبر
او الفوركس و تتسدد او تزود 
و هكذا 
و ربنا هايفوقك ان شاء الله*

----------

